# PIONEER TS - W201F



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have the TS params for this sub.
edit: I actually think now it's the C variant *(TS W201C) that need the info for.

TIA

Andrew


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Just as an FYI to anyone who cares ( based on the response to this thread, not too many  ) I reached out to Pioneer and they sent me the specs for all the subs in this line.
If anyone needs them feel free to PM me


----------



## hebebie2 (Feb 9, 2017)

I would like to get the specs for these subs.


----------

